# Is there any way to get rid of brain fog and head/eye pressure?



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

So yeah, is there any way of getting rid of these symptoms? I think those are the worst symptoms tbh, it makes me feel tired and fatigued a lot. Is there anything I can take/do to get rid of these symptoms?

Thanks


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

How did you get DP DR?

I got it from weed

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26004-so-here-is-my-story-please-read/

Well to be honest i still have pressure in my head and also heavy eyes like i'm stoned. Also i get massaging feeling in my head when i eat food its really annoying and weird. I dont think thats related to anxiety or DP DR because sometimes i try some new food and for example some food does do that to me and some doesnt.

Also one time i was eating like salad every day by day because i didnt have reactions to it until one day i started to get massaging feeling in my head from it and i noticed that the salad had now different oil in it.

So i can totally say its not a mind thing and its probably something else. Therapist said its probably in my head but when i told her about this she didnt say anything.

I really need to do some other tests does anyone know which ones?


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I think mine just literally 'appeared' out of nowhere, or got worse last year.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I take n-acetylcysteine, which seems to help with brain fog.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gill said:


> I take n-acetylcysteine, which seems to help with brain fog.


Hey gill, I was advised to take NAC for OCD related issues by my psychiatrist. I was wondering how many mg's you were taking that seemed to help with the brain fog?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I usually take around 2400mgs. So, 1200 in the morning, then at night.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gill said:


> I usually take around 2400mgs. So, 1200 in the morning, then at night.


That was the dose recommended to me as well by my psychiatrist, but I don't notice any improvement/change in brain fog. Ah. darn it.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have pressure behind the forehead and stiffness in my eyebrow and eye movements. But then again, I have a benign bone tumor in my skull. It took 3 doctors and 2 hospitals to finally get diagnosed (the first hospital ignored it and said nothing was there)


----------



## technophobe (Oct 19, 2010)

Try cutting down the time you spend in front of a screen, using a mobile phone, using a cordless phone, using a wireless router and see if that helps.

also read this, Electrosensitivity - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrosensitivity


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

gill said:


> I take n-acetylcysteine, which seems to help with brain fog.


I might want to try that. I'd better ask my therapist first though.


----------

